# Smoked belt, now clutch noise



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I searched through all of the other posts with "clutch noise", but didn't see this problem. Today was my first time in the mud after installing the lift, clutch springs, 29.5 laws, and a powercommanderV. About 30 minutes into it, I was hammering through this field of mud and went into a hole. As I was climbing out, the belt started squealing really loud and white smoke poured through the exhaust cvt. I immediately let off and backed out of the hole. The bike ran just fine, but now there is a tick-tick-ticking noise from the cvt. I hear it louder in the cvt intake snorkel. Its definitely not normal cvt noise because I've been running the snorks for a while. The ticking noise got worse throughout the day. I was still able to drive it and run through mud holes, with no more smoking incidents, but I did keep it in low gear (I was in high when it smoked). About 3 hours after the smoking incident, the ticking noise was so loud that I took it back to the trailer. Other people could easily hear it over my exhaust. Its not the motor, it idles and runs fine. No noise in neutral. I have a feeling that a peice of belt is cut loose and is slapping the tin metal that sits behind the primary. Thats exactly what it sounds like. The belt light never came on. But I need to pull the cover and the pri off to find out. I hope this is all that it is...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's likely it. 
if not, then when you smoked the belt you got it really hot. when you do that the belt hardens and gets loud in there.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Mine is getting pretty loud...all brutes are different, but mine gets loud when I squeal it a few times. I'm guessing it's just loose...I can hear the belt slapping around. IMO it's not worth adjusting because when you DO burn it and replace it with a new belt, it will be too tight if you adjusted it. So when mine goes out of spec I just put a new one in and keep that for a spare. I have only had 2 belts through this bike and none have shredded. I'd rather limp home on a used belt than a brand spanking new belt.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Most likely just your belt. I've herd them make some pretty loud nosies from just a burnt spot on the belt. Nothing was loose at all but it sure sounded like it. So if you do have a little piece loose i'm sure it would be really loud.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine did that both times when I ripped off lower or upper coggs on the belt. Sounds like someing is hitting the cover from the inside with a stick.. Belt's gone. It smoked anyway so it needs replaced.

Here's one pic. 

Bad Belt


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

i bet when you take the belt off you can look close to the sides of the belt and you will find a pretty good flat spot ,when going around clutches gets loose and flops in that spot . mine done same thing , change belt and clean sheves and ride , i did have to take a shim out for proper adj .


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for all of the advice. I had to go out of town this week, so I wont get to look at it until the 29th. But i'll update the thread when I get the cover off and look at it.


----------



## dbmachine (Mar 1, 2010)

get it changed as soon as you can to prevent grooves from forming in teh sheeves from the wear


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

goose750 said:


> i bet when you take the belt off you can look close to the sides of the belt and you will find a pretty good flat spot ,when going around clutches gets loose and flops in that spot . mine done same thing , change belt and clean sheves and ride , i did have to take a shim out for proper adj .



I got back from vacation and changed the belt out last night. Sure enough, there was a flat spot on the side of the belt that looked like it was burned. I also installed 56g weights and the EPI belt. Its as quiet as stock now. I'm breaking the belt in slowly before my next mudding tip to hawkinsville next weekend.

I made a contributing mistake when I first installed the clutch springs. I added a light coat of grease to the primary and secondary shafts. That probably didn't help things if that grease splattered it way onto the belt. I've since read in other posts that you shouldn't do that. This time I cleaned all surfaces with break cleaner and used emery cloth on the sheeve surfaces. 

Also included comparison pics of the EPI belt and the stock belt. They look exactly the same and are both made by Bando. I paid $70 for the EPI belt from wildboar. ALso have pics of stock vs EPI 56g weights.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

and here are the pics... too much lds in the 70s......


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

One more epi vs stock pic.


----------

